# Kann es sein das meine KOIs 3 mal laichen?



## KOI-Petsch (18. Juni 2009)

Habe vor kurzem gesehen das meine 2 großen gelaicht haben und die eier entnommen, nur gingen mir dabei auch 3 ca. 1-2cm große babys ins netz, also müssten sie ja davor schonmal gelaicht haben.
das ist jetzt ca. 2 wochen her.

Eben war ich am teich und habe meine 2 über einer pflanze gesehen und sah mir ganz danach aus als würden sie wider laichen. als ich näher bin haben sie sich garnicht abbringen lassen und sich umeinander geschlängelt so sah es aus

kann das sein?:crazy

Noch dazu zu sagen ist, dass es die einzigsten laichberreiten sind, da ich die anderen alle erst neu habe und diese erst 12-19cm groß sind.:?


----------

